# tournament questions



## xfighter88 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am primarily a TaeKwonDo and Muay Thai guy. I work out with some Karate students somewhat regularly though. I was wanting to do more tournaments. What is the policy on TaeKwonDo practitioners going to Karate competitions? I don't want to be disrespectful of other martial arts by just showing up without knowing what is acceptable. I am so not the "hey look at me. I am a TKD guy and I am beating you up," kind of person.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to open tournaments.  Anybody can compete in them...  Just take the time to find out what the rules are -- and what they really mean.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 20, 2009)

You're thinking of open tournaments.  Those are pretty much wide open and any style can attend and compete.  

Style and association specific tournaments are membership restricted.  Obviously, you won't be permitted to attend, neither would you want to because the rules likely wouldn't match what you are used to.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 28, 2009)

Most of the tournaments I attend are open tournaments, and, although my style is American Karate, I frequently fight TKD practitioners. I keep hoping for some CMA competitors in my division--I've never fought one of them. 

Do be sure to read all of the rules, and ask questions of judges or promoters to make sure you understand them. Most tournaments have a "rules meeting" in the morning before the competition begins; this is a good time to listen and ask questions if necessary.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 28, 2009)

If you want to compete in traditional Karate tournaments, you may want to spectate a couple of events at first.  There are all sorts of regional qualifiers that are sanctioned by the USA-NKF (the governing board for US Karate).  Anyone is welcome to compete, but you should be familiar with the rules. 

There are basically three divisions for such a Karate tournament.  

Kata - Empty hand forms.  You can do your Poomse / Hyung in the Kata competitions, but do be aware, that unless you have judges who are familiar with Tae Kwon Do forms, you're not going to score as highly as those performing traditional Karate Kata, especially at the higher levels.  

Kobudo - Weapons forums.  There's a lot more leeway here, since not everyone is familiar with kobudo systems.  If your dojang has taught you some weapons forms, then you could certainly compete in either long weapons or short weapons (or both, if they have separate divisions).  Don't jump and spin with the weapon in hand, though.  

Kumite - Sparring competition.  Basically, anything to the torso is allowed, as long as you don't go for the kidneys or spine.  Also, no hitting below the belt.  Face contact depends on the divisions.  No contact at all for lower levels, touch contact at intermediate levels, and LIGHT face contact at higher levels.  

Kicks to the head are worth a prized 3 points.  

You could certainly do well here.


----------



## Eubrontes (Dec 28, 2009)

If you are interested in entering sparring events, I feel you must not only understand the rules, but the philosophical and technical underpinnings to them.
I am speaking in generalizations here, and am certainly not trying to say "this is better than that" in this post, so please keep that in mind. 
In order to get awarded a point in a traditional karate tournament, your technique must look like it would be able to incapacite your opponent if you did not pull it. Therefore, balance, a solid foundation, and kime are all required of your technique (and ideally, zanshin as well). If you are off balance but land a punch, the point will not be awarded. Another example - jumping backfists will not be awarded a point. 
Also, the definitions of focus on kicks come into play. I could be wrong, but I believe in open tournaments if you sweep by someone's face with a hook kick, and his block isn't there, you would get a point. In many traditional tourney's, you would need to stop your HEEL a fraction of an inch from your opponent's face, then put it down - no "swinging through." To do otherwise will be interpreted as your distance being wrong. 
I have seen people become upset when they think they score but are not awarded the point. A thorough understanding of the rules would eliminate that. 
I hope there is something helpful for you in this post.


----------



## Martin h (Jan 7, 2010)

It is really hard to give a good answer until you specify what kind of "Karate competitions" you are thinking of entering. Karate is such a fractured concept that it is almost impossible to give a answer that holds true to all of karate as a whole. 
 There are a vast number of different karate sport organizations, using different rules and having different requirements for entering tournaments. Some allow outsiders, other do not. Some allow outsiders in some tournaments or under some conditions. 
Some require membership in a international organization through a national body that you affiliate to through a club, to compete. 

With a background in tkd and muay thai, you might enjoy knockdown karate as used by kyokushin and some other styles. Kicks and knees anywhere (low and high), but fist and elbow techniques below the neck only -with full contact, no protective equipment and KO as a winning criteria. 
Many knockdown also has open tournaments, that you are free to enter if you are willing to fight in regulation Gi and can show you have a few years experience in atleast some style (they dont care what style or art it is, just that you are not just some nut off the street, but know what you are doing).


----------

